# Welche HS33 oder HS11 oder vieleicht V-Brake



## HRO-Trialer (12. März 2014)

hallo leute
gestern beim trialen hab ich meine schöne alte hs33 geschrotet.
möchte mir jetzt eine neue holen.die sache ist es gibt ja verschiedene hs33 und hs11
könntet ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen welche ich nehmen sollte?

welche bremse?
welche Leitung?
welche bremsbeläge?

könnt mir auch erfahrungen sagen zur ner v-brake vieleicht probiere ich sie auch mal aus.
bremse?
grif?
leitung?
bremsbeläge? 
adabter von magura auf v-brake?

danke schön und nein ich kann keine verschiedene modelle testen.
bin einzelkämpfer andere leute wohnen zu weit weck.

ich mache messebau und bin weltweit unterwegs aber noch keine trialer gesehen.


----------



## jan_hl (12. März 2014)

Wo wohnst du denn?

Was die Frage "V-Brake vs. Magura" angeht: Das ist eher so eine Glaubenssache. Richtig eingestellt sind beide Systeme sehr gut!

Zur V-brake:
- Hebel: Ich persönlich finde die Avid SD7 Hebel perfekt, aber es gibt viele die Hebel von Shimano bevorzugen. Von der Performance wird es da eher keinen Unterschied geben, wichtig ist eher, dass der Hebel zu deiner Hand passt.
- Bremsarme: Da reichen die billigen Shimano Acera oder sonst irgendwas. Mit den SD5/SD7 von Avid kannst du glaub ich auch nichts falsch machen (edit: Martin schreibt unten, dass die doch nicht so gut sind). Wenn es edel und teuer werden soll dann sind die Avid Ultimate die beste Wahl.
- Bremsleitung: Ich hatte die Shimano XTR Hülle und irgendeinen Shimano Zug und war damit zufrieden. Richtig gut wird es z.B. mit den Linear Slic Leitungen
- Bremsbeläge: Das ist das wichtigste für eine gute Bremse. Ich hatte die grünen TNN und war damit zufrieden, aber mit Coust belägen, den anderen TNN belägen oder den Gelben Heatsink wirst du auch nichts falsch machen. Da kommt es auch ein bisschen darauf an wie die Felge geflext ist.
- Brakebooster nicht vergessen!

Der größte Anhänger von V-Brakes hier im Forum ist vermutlich Martin, sein aktuellstes Rad mit V-Brake siehst du hier.

Zur Magura kann ich persönlich wenig berichten. Falls du viel Geld ausgeben willst/kannst, dann wird die Racing Line Bremse die beste Option sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HRO-Trialer (12. März 2014)

hallo jan danke dir.jab das weiß ich das martin das ist 
kannst du denn auch noch was zu denn maguras was sagen?
ach ja gibt von echo tr ja auch noch welche


----------



## jan_hl (12. März 2014)

Zu den Maguras wird sich sicherlich heute Abend noch jemand melden, die meisten müssen vermutlich gerade arbeiten.

Ich kenne mich da nicht so wirklich aus, aber was ich so mitbekommen habe:
- die 2005er brechen wohl etwas leichter als die anderen versionen (kann man aber umgehen indem man eine ecke abfeilt). Ausserdem ist das Verstellrad aus plastik und sollte durch eine Version aus Alu ersetzt werden
- die 2011er haben den Ruf für Trial ein wenig zu weich zu sein. In der 2011er version ist die HS11 identisch zur HS33
- die 2014er sind recht neu und es gibt noch wenige Erfahrungsberichte

Vor allem im englischen Forum sieht man noch einige die mit der alten 2003er und Vierfingerhebel fahren. Das ist wohl eine sehr robuste Lösung. Viele fahren aber immer noch die 2005er Version.

Der Fachmann für Magura ist hst_trialer!

Zu den Echos kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## CzarFlo (12. März 2014)

das nervige bei den Echo-Hebeln ist, dass sich die Einstellschraube durchs Betätigen der Bremse von alleine herausdreht. Man muss ständig nachstellen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. März 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Mit den SD5/SD7 von Avid kannst du glaub ich auch nichts falsch



Alles wunderbar beschrieben, nur von den beiden Armen würd ich tatsächlich abraten. Die entwickeln ao abartig viel Spiel, dass es keinen Spaß macht. Besser und günstier: normale Shimano Deore Arme (10,99€) oder irgendwelche anderen ohne das XTR-Parallelogrammprinzip.

Mit zumindest diesen Teilen bekommst du keine Probleme, wenn du sie verbaust, und wirst unabhänhig vom Rest immer eine gute Bremse haben:
Odyssey LinearSlic-Kabel (BMX-Laden oder BMO, 10€)
Shimano Deore Arme (BMO, 10€)
Bremsbeläge in Alu (mit das teuerste, aber auch wichtigste dabei. Gut sind: PhatPads, Cousts und TNN, von Rockpads und gelben Heatsinks würd ich eher abraten - die einen sind zu weich, die anderen zu hart und dick)
Booster (sehr, sehr wichtig!)


Generell:
Mach es erstmal von deinen Bremsaufnahmen abhängig: Am Ende sind tatsächlich meistens die Bremsen am besten anzubringen, für die auch Aufnahmen da sind. HS33 auf V-Brake-Sockel sind beispielsweise immer "doof" wegen den EVO-Adaptern. Andersrum gibt es aber schöne, funktionale Adapter von 4-Punkt auf Cantisockel, bin ich oft und viel gefahren.


P.s.
Schön wie das hier läuft - kein Gehate, einfach für alles die richtigen Leute und keine Glaubenskriege 

P.P.s.
Solltest du dich für die "ganz alte" Hs33 entscheiden, so schreib mich kurz an: Bremschen.
Nur die Beläge sind mittlerweile weg.

Schönen Abend,
Martin


----------



## family-biker (12. März 2014)

wir sind ja hier nicht tf oder gar otn


----------



## Insomnia- (12. März 2014)

Wurde alles gesagt glaube ich...
V-Brake : wichtig ist das Setup(Leitung und lagerung bestimmen über ansprechverhalten)
HS33: Erprobt/gängig... tauglichkeit hängt vom Modell ab. 2003er sind robust 2005er reißen ab und an an der Klemmung, 2011 bin ich nie gefahren alle die ich "probegerollt"bin hatten nen miesen druckpunkt 2014 fahre ich jetzt und bin zufrieden
Echo: oft undicht

Ich persönlich würde eine 2003er Magura nehmen (von zoocontrol) eine 2005er mit 4 finger Hebel oder eine 2014er mit 4 finger.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde eine 2003er Magura nehmen (von zoocontrol) eine 2005er mit 4 finger Hebel oder eine *2014er mit 4 finger*.



Freut mich


----------



## Insomnia- (12. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Freut mich


Ja die läuft ganz gut bisher


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2014)

Wenn Geld vorhanden ist, dann kann man auch noch alternativ die Racing Line Bremse nehmen oder nur den Hebel selbiger mit den HS Slaves verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (13. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Freut mich



Kann man eigentlich an ne 2003er nen Vierfingerhebel?


----------



## Insomnia- (13. März 2014)

braucht man garnicht. der hebel ist aehr angenehm.
obs eiben gibt weiß ich nicht hab zumindest noch keinen gesehen


----------



## family-biker (13. März 2014)

ich meine,man konnte den rb-austauschhebel mit kleiner modifikation einbauen.


----------



## hst_trialer (13. März 2014)

Nimm doch einfach die 2014er. Die ist mit Abstand die stärkste HS Bremse im Magura Portfolio. Noch den langen Hebel dran und dann hast du echt gut Power. Außerdem hilfst du jedem ein paar Erfahrungen damit zu machen und weiter zu geben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Außerdem hilfst du jedem ein paar Erfahrungen damit zu machen und weiter zu geben.


----------



## jjtr (13. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nimm doch einfach die 2014er. Die ist mit Abstand die stärkste HS Bremse im Magura Portfolio. Noch den langen Hebel dran und dann hast du echt gut Power. Außerdem hilfst du jedem ein paar Erfahrungen damit zu machen und weiter zu geben.



Stärker als die 11er mit Vierfingerhebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Stärker als die 11er mit Vierfingerhebel?


HS33 mit 4Finger Hebel! Ja.


----------



## HRO-Trialer (14. März 2014)

hallo ihr lieben hab mir jetzt die 2014 mit langen hebel bestellt.schade das es die nur einzeln in schwarz geben tut wollte sie eigentlich in silber mit schwarzen griff haben
mal schaun vielleicht teste ich auch noch v-bracke.

jetzt brauche ich nur noch neue bremsbeläge.kann mich nur nicht entscheiden.sollte auch von trialmarkt sein


----------



## jan_hl (14. März 2014)

Wenn es vom Trialmarkt sein soll, dann würde ich entweder einen der TNN Beläge oder die gelben Heatsinks nehmen. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du ein Alubacking hast.

Welchen davon du nimmst ist schwer zu sagen. Schau dich mal auf den letzten Seiten in diesem Thread um: http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/41481-pad-reviews/page-48

Die einen sagen die Coust Beläge sind um Welten besser als die Heatsink und die anderen sagen genau das Gegenteil. 

Ich denke aber mit allen oben genannten Pads im Alubacking wirst du Freude haben wenn die Felgen ordentlich geflext sind.

Ich persönlich bin an der V-Brake von Coust auf die grünen TNN gewechselt und war damit sehr zufrieden. Aber wie du in dem verlinkten Thread sehen wirst gibt es auch Leute die genau das Gegenteil meinen...

Wenn du nach der Produktbeschreibung bei Tarty gehst, dann sind die grünen TNN auch eher für geringere Flexungen geeignet, während die blauen TNN und die gelben Heatsink etwas mehr Flexung brauchen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2014)

Ich habe von den grünen TNN auf die gelben Heatsink gewechselt. Letztere sind sehr viel lauter, greifen aber ähnlich gut. Was mich an den TNN stört, ist der hohe Verschleiß. Nach nur 2 Monaten waren die bei mir die Hälfte runter. Die Heatsink halten da länger.


----------



## Woll-E (14. März 2014)

Also ich fahre HS 33 2014 mit grünen Heatsink auf geflexter Echo Felge mit Bitumen. Pack wie Sau.
Habe die Beläge hinten seit einem halben Jahr am laufen. Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass ich nur springe.
Ich rolle nicht mit schleifender Bremse von A nach B.


----------



## jan_hl (14. März 2014)

Grüne Heatsink? Die Coust?


----------



## Woll-E (14. März 2014)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsbelae...ge-Coust-pads-Magura-auf-Aluhalter::1353.html

Die da


----------



## Pipo33 (14. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsbelae...ge-Coust-pads-Magura-auf-Aluhalter::1353.html
> 
> Die da



Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass die im Trialmarkt nicht die echten Coust-Beläge waren. Nimm die hier:
http://trial-world.com/de/bremsbelage-fur-felgenbremsen/93-coustellier-bremsbelage.html
Ich fahr die schon seit dem letzten Jahr im Herbst und die haben immer noch gut was drauf. Zu dem bremsen/blockieren sie auch sehr gut und haben einen fiesen Sound ^^


----------



## Woll-E (14. März 2014)

Haha der Sound  Die sogenannte Felgenhupe


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. März 2014)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass die im Trialmarkt nicht die echten Coust-Beläge waren. Nimm die hier:
> http://trial-world.com/de/bremsbelage-fur-felgenbremsen/93-coustellier-bremsbelage.html
> Ich fahr die schon seit dem letzten Jahr im Herbst und die haben immer noch gut was drauf. Zu dem bremsen/blockieren sie auch sehr gut und haben einen fiesen Sound ^^



Jop.. Bei uns in Magdeburg fahren die alle und alle sind zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (14. März 2014)

Oder hier als Variante mit Aluhaltern:
http://www.heatsinkbikes.com/?p=magura


----------



## HRO-Trialer (9. April 2014)

hallo leute also ich bin voll von der hs33 4-Finger 2014 begeistert
es war eine gute endscheidung alles stimmt.
fahre dazu die blauen heatsink.
genaues kann ich über die heatsink noch nichts sagen das werde ich die tage sehen.

was mich jetz nur noch stört ist 
das wenn ich bremse sich der rahmen zu weit auseinander biegen tut trotz brake booster.
vielleicht kann mir noch einer was dazu sagen ob nen anderen oder was ich machen kann.


----------



## jjtr (9. April 2014)

Die blauen Heatsink sind bei Trockenheit auf Bonz-Felgen richtig bissig. Festhaltefähigkeit ist so mittel bis gut.


----------



## HRO-Trialer (10. April 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Die blauen Heatsink sind bei Trockenheit auf Bonz-Felgen richtig bissig. Festhaltefähigkeit ist so mittel bis gut.



ok danke dir.felge ist geflext und die heatsink werden wochenende ein gefahren und ausprobiert
weiß nur das die jetz schon schweine laut sind.

kann mir denn noch einer was zu sagen wie ich denn rahmen hinten noch steifer bekomme.
hab zwar nen echo 4 punkt  brake booster dran aber er geht auseinander.


----------



## Woll-E (10. April 2014)

Ich kann mir das echt nicht erklären, dass trotz Booster sich der Rahmen dermaßen aufbiegen soll.
Zumal dann der Booster ja auch irgendwann brechen muss. Ich habe hinten einen 4 Punktbooster
von trialtech und fahre dort auch ne HS 33. Geflexte Felge mit Teer und grüne Heatsink...
Da biegt sich 0,0 was auf. Weder bei meinem alten Koxx Sky V2, noch beim neuen Hashtagg Raijin.
Siehst du das mit dem aufbiegen ? Oder sieht das evtl nur so aus ? Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit
der Felge. Die lief nicht sauber in der mitte und die Bremskoblen waren auch nicht sauber justiert
und dann haben diese die Felge nach links gedrückt. Das sah auch so aus als ob sich der Rahem biegt,
obwohl das die Felge war die sich verschoben hat...
Nur um mal alles auszuschließen.

Gruss


----------



## HRO-Trialer (10. April 2014)

danke für deine antwort.es ist der rahmen hab grad noch mal geschaut.und der booster geht auch auseinander.kann es auch damit zu tun haben weil 5 mm oberhalb beim booster fehlen?
hat der vorbesitzer ab geflext. hab mal ein foto gemacht.hoffe es ist alles zu sehen.
video konnte ich grad nicht hoch laden wo es zu sehen ist das sich der rahmen auseinander drückt.


----------



## Woll-E (10. April 2014)

Das kann schon daher kommen. So Booster werden ja nicht umsonst mit dem Dimensionen XY entwickelt.
Wenn du den Platz unbedingt berauchst dann nimm einen 2 Booster dazu flex den auch ab und montiere beide.
Andererseits ist das dann schon ein serh weicher Rahmen. Ich bin 8 Monate mein Sky ohne Bosster gefahren und
der hat sich nur minimal aufgebogen und ich hänge mich ab und an richtig an den Bremshebel.


----------



## CzarFlo (17. April 2014)

Ich wollte gerne mal HS-33 hinten an meinem Echorahmen ausprobieren und frage mich, welche Schellen ich benutzen soll und ob ich bei dem Echorahmen unbedingt einen Brakebooster benötige...


----------



## Insomnia- (17. April 2014)

Bin bisher alle Echo rahmen ohne Booster gefahren, 20/26 und aktuell 24".
Schellen kannste dir aussuchen.
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Halteschellen:::54.html?MODsid=614286db4f8f99bde878d0e60e6e6b09

Musst dich nur entscheiden ob du welche mit "Ring" nimmst damit kannst du die Kolben optimal ausrichten und verdrehen.
Oder eben ohne Ring, damit nutzen die Beläge evtl. schräg ab was auch nicht weiter schlimm ist... einstellen ist damit beschränkt aber einfacher. Kann sich halt weniger verstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (17. April 2014)

hält denn beides gleich gut? und ist es wirklich egal, welche schellen man nimmt? weil dann würde ich die günstigsten von Magura nehmen. welche Beläge sollte ich mir dann dazu kaufen?


----------



## Insomnia- (17. April 2014)

Bin die magura Schellen ohne Probleme gefahren. Irgendwann nach 10 mal bremse demontieren oder so sind die Ringe bei mir Müll gewesen, kam aber daher, dass ich extreme Winkel gefahren bin. Also ich meine die kannste ruhig nehmen.
Geflexte felge?
Gelbe heatsinks
Coust pads
Phatpads


----------



## CzarFlo (17. April 2014)

Im moment ist die Felge nicht geflext, würde ich aber dann machen. Fahre im Moment hinten die Hope Tech X2 Evo scheibenbremse mit ner 180er Scheibe und standardbelägen, habe aber auch ns HS33-Aufnahme und möchte die mal ausprobieren um dann ne Entscheidungsgrundlage für zukünftige Rahmen zu haben ;-) Die Fahrräder von Kabra habens mir angetan und die gibts nur entweder mit HS33 oder mit Hope. nicht mit beidem wie bei Echo


----------



## Insomnia- (17. April 2014)

Welche Felgengröße fährst du denn?
Je nachdem welche Breite deine HR Felge auf dem Disc Laufrad hat könnte das Problematisch werden.


----------



## CzarFlo (17. April 2014)

ich fahr 24'' und hab die Echt TR Doppelkammer felge 44mm breit.
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Felgen/Felgen-24/HR-Felge-24-Echo-TR-44mm-32-Loch-schwarz::1812.html
sollte eigentlich funktionieren denke ich hm?


----------



## Insomnia- (17. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (18. April 2014)

Bringen es diese Alu-Bremsschuhe (Halter, Sockel, wasweissich) performance-technisch viel? Kann man die einfach wechseln, ohne dass einem grad Öl entgegenläuft?


----------



## Insomnia- (18. April 2014)

Klar kannst du die Bremsbeläge wechseln ohne das da was rausläuft. Alu backings bei Felgenbremsen bringen nen definierten Druckpunkt.... Kein muss fahre selber auch welche in Plastik


----------



## jjtr (18. April 2014)

Man merkt den Unterschied deutlich. Aus ner weichen Bremse machen sie aber auch keine steife.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (18. April 2014)

Super, danke. Dann gibts die nächsten Bremsbeläge grad mit Aluhose


----------



## HankMoody (30. Mai 2014)

Häng mich jetzt einfach hier mal mit dran.

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum tnn Aluhalter nicht auf die Echo Tr Felgenbremsen gehen? Oder gibts dann nen Trick das ich die reinkrieg?

Grüße


----------



## Hoffes (30. Mai 2014)

also bei den 2014er hs33 Brechen die Hebel ab nicht die amatur

und ich bin nur die 2 Finger Version gefahren


----------



## jan_hl (1. Juni 2014)

HankMoody schrieb:


> Häng mich jetzt einfach hier mal mit dran.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum tnn Aluhalter nicht auf die Echo Tr Felgenbremsen gehen? Oder gibts dann nen Trick das ich die reinkrieg?
> 
> Grüße


den gummiring im aluhalter ein bisschen einfetten?


----------



## HankMoody (2. Juni 2014)

Das hatte leider nicht ausgereicht. Hab leicht mit nem gummihammer draufgeklopft dann ist's reingesprungen. Glaub aber fast nicht das ich backings da jemals wieder rausbekomme  aber Hauptsache erstmal drin. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barcode (25. Juni 2014)

Servus, ich bin ein wenig im Dilemma. Meine Bremsen sind mir nicht bissig genug und stehe jetzt vor der Frage V-Brakes oder neue Beläge für meine Bremse. Da die 40 Öcken pro Satz für die Magura aber recht heftig sind bin ich am überlegen gleich auf V-Brakes zu gehen.

Atm habe ich die Julie. Auf der Unterseite steht ganz schlecht lesbar 11/02.
Die Bremse scheint nocht dicht zu sein (gebrauchtkauf).

Jemand nen Rat wie ich am günstigten wegkomme?


----------



## erwinosius (30. Juni 2014)

schwierige Sache. Am günstigsten meinst du wohl preiswert?
Also wer beim Trialen ne gute Scheiben VR Bremse haben will nimmt ne Hope Trial. Nicht die billigste, dafür hat man Ruhe. Alternativ hört man auch dass eine BB7 auch eine ähnlich hohe Performance haben soll.
Ansonsten kann man natürlich auch ne HS33 vorne fahren. Kommt halt auf die Gabel an.
Und dazwischen gibt es natürlich noch 1000Varianten bei denen man mehr oder weniger Geld für mehr oder weniger Performance investieren kann.....
Mein Tip: Die 150€ für ne Hope investieren und glücklich werden.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barcode (30. Juni 2014)

Mhh, ich hab für das TrialBike gerade mal 250€ gezahlt, da sind 150€ für eine Bremse schon hart.
Deswegen stand für mich eigentlich nur neue Beläge oder V-Brakes auf dem Plan. Ich nutze das TrialBike mehr zum rumspielen (Hinterrrad versetzen, sidehops und backwheelhop) um das später vielleicht auch mit dem MTB zu können.

Vielleicht leg ich dann gleich ein bißchen mehr auf den Tisch und hole mir gleich ein gutes gebrauchtes Komplettbike. Da sollte ich besser wegkommen als mit gebastel, nur um dann doch wieder nix 100% gescheites zu haben womit ich nicht glücklich werde XD

Dank dir auf jedenfall für deine Antwort Erwin.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jjtr (1. Juli 2014)

Moment. Das Monty is nicht schlecht für den Zweck.
Das Foto:
Ich sehe da zwei Magura-Felgenbremsen, und die rechte, hintere hat anscheinend einen Scheibenbremsgeber.

Falls das wirklich so ist:
Kauf Dir einen gebrauchten Magura-HS33-Hebel (2003er oder 2005er Konstruktionsstand) 
bei Ebay und einen Satz gebrauchte Beläge hier aus dem Verkaufe-Thread oder neue im
Trial-Shop, entlüfte die Bremse nach Hebelmontage, stell die Beläge sehr genau parallel,
flex die Felgen wie hier oder im englischen Forum beschrieben, dann geht das ordentlich.


----------



## jan_hl (1. Juli 2014)

Frag mal den family-biker, der macht bremsbeläge selber, evtl hat der noch ein paar übrig.


----------



## Barcode (1. Juli 2014)

Hey Jan,

dank dir, werd ich machen.
Ich hätte mir sonst ein paar Coust Belege von Trialworld zum testen bestellt.Wobei ich da noch schauen muss welche dicke ich brauche. Gibt ja 10 mm und 8 mm.
Ich packe auch gleich nochmal die Flex aus, da die Felgen wieder fatzeglatt sind.

Edit:
Neu angeflext gehen sogar die Swissstop beläge wieder halbwegs. Stoppie geht zumindest das erste mal mit einem Finger, aber da geht noch was in der Power.
Zumindest weiß ich jetz, dass ich die Bremse behalten kann und nur erstmal neue Beläge kaufen muss.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juli 2014)

Die Dicke ist doch egal. Dann klemmst du die Maguras einfach ein wenig weiter außen.


----------



## family-biker (1. Juli 2014)

ein paar satz hab ich noch:
3 hart, shore 85a getempert
2 medium,shore 85 a,aber ungetempert (klebriger,aber nicht so verschleissfest)
1 soft,82a(nur glatte felgen)

käm mir gerade ganz recht,wenn mir die jemand abnehmen würde,ich fahr die zwar selber auch und hab noch ein paar satz für den eigengebrauch (die  die nicht so schön von der oberfläche her werden nehm ich),aber ich würde liebend gern endlich den neuen,härteren,besseren,abriebfesteren,bäm!'eren compound bestellen 

@niconj2 : bei exoten mit 85-90 abstand der maggie-mounts und breiten felgen kommt man ab 8mm in den bereich,wo die dicke ne rolle spielen kann,bei mir mit 85mm und ner 34er felge wirds bei neuen belägen schon eng,gerade so machbar.

meine haben übrigens 10mm


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Juli 2014)

Welchen Compound habe ich denn von dir bekommen? Ich werd die heute mal einkleben und dann am WE fahren. Sie fühlen sich sehr sehr weich an.


----------



## family-biker (2. Juli 2014)

sind trotzdem die harten  85a getempert
bin schon dran, material in 90a zu organisieren,ist nur leider etwas teurer geworden,als geplant.

damit sollte das problem mit den ultrafrischen flexungen und dem verschleiss dann geklärt haben


----------



## E_neuhauser (16. August 2014)

Hallo.
Ich habe seit kurzem "hope trial zone" bremsen und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch weis wie ich einstellen kann das ich den Bremshebel nicht so weit hineindrücken muss.
bitte um schnelle Antwort... Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (16. August 2014)

die hope trial zone haben leider nur eine schraube zum einstellen. die madenschraube in den griff hinein. der druckpunkt ist nicht separat einstellbar, sprich, wenn du den druckpunkt weit vom lenker willst, musst du auch einen sehr weiten hebel in kauf nehmen.

meiner meinung nach ein richtiger nachteil einer bremse. wenns grad passt ists gut, wenn nicht wirst du mit einem übel leben müssen. den hebel weit und nur wenig weg bis zum druckpunkt geht nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> den hebel weit und nur wenig weg bis zum druckpunkt geht nicht.


Was aber garnicht so schlimm ist. Ich bin bis vor einiger Zeit auch so gefahren, dass ich den Druckpunkt weiter weg vom Lenker hatte bis mir von den Locals gesagt wurde, dass sich das komisch fährt. Ich habe die Hebel (bei mir Saint 810) näher an den Lenker gestellt und gemerkt, dass es sich viel besser fährt, wenn der Druckpunkt nur ca. 1-2cm vom Lenker entfernt ist. Es ist fast so als ob man den Lenker auch mit dem Zeigefinger umgreifen würde.


----------



## family-biker (17. August 2014)

^word!
hab übrigens noch 49 sätze beläge,das ganze ist a wengle ausgeufert hahaha.
allerdings gehts für mich heute nachmittag erstmal für 2 wochen zum trialen an die costa blanca,sollte also jemand interesse haben,bitte ich um nachsicht,sollte ich nicht antworten.

schon krass,seit die sache angefangen hat quillt mein postfach über und vorher nur wegen marino mal irgendwer oder der robert.

ihr seit mir schon so freunde,trialforum 

(joking)


----------



## E_neuhauser (17. August 2014)

Danke für eure schnellen antworten!!
Meiner meinung nach auch ein nachteil, aber ich muss mich erst mal an die bremsen gewöhnen...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (17. August 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Was aber garnicht so schlimm ist. Ich bin bis vor einiger Zeit auch so gefahren, dass ich den Druckpunkt weiter weg vom Lenker hatte bis mir von den Locals gesagt wurde, dass sich das komisch fährt. Ich habe die Hebel (bei mir Saint 810) näher an den Lenker gestellt und gemerkt, dass es sich viel besser fährt, wenn der Druckpunkt nur ca. 1-2cm vom Lenker entfernt ist. Es ist fast so als ob man den Lenker auch mit dem Zeigefinger umgreifen würde.


Ja, aber das Problem ist doch, dass du Hebelweite und Druckpunkt nicht unabhängig voneinander einstellen kannst. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich zuerst 2cm ziehen muss bis die Beläge die Bremse berühren? Will ich den Druckpunkt weit weg vom Lenker, muss ich eben das in Kauf nehmen. Will ich den Druckpunkt naha, muss ich eine mittelweite Griffweite einstellen, sonst drücke ich auf den Lenker.
Aber der Sainthebel ist auch gerade das Gegenteil - danke der speziellen Technik ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Hebelbewegung und Belagsbewegung. Genial, kein Schleifen mehr und nichts.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Problem ist doch, dass du Hebelweite und Druckpunkt nicht unabhängig voneinander einstellen kannst. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich zuerst 2cm ziehen muss bis die Beläge die Bremse berühren? Will ich den Druckpunkt weit weg vom Lenker, muss ich eben das in Kauf nehmen. Will ich den Druckpunkt naha, muss ich eine mittelweite Griffweite einstellen, sonst drücke ich auf den Lenker.
> Aber der Sainthebel ist auch gerade das Gegenteil - danke der speziellen Technik ändert sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Hebelbewegung und Belagsbewegung. *Genial, kein Schleifen mehr und nichts.*


Aber der Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt ist auch über 2cm. Muss ich mal nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (20. August 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Was aber garnicht so schlimm ist. Es ist fast so als ob man den Lenker auch mit dem Zeigefinger umgreifen würde.



so verschieden sind die geschmäcker. bei mir ist es genau andersherum. ich habe den druckpunkt gern 1-2 cm von der ausgangsstellung des hebels entfernt, dann hänge ich sozusagen an der bremse. wenn ich das so wie @niconj2 einstelle, öffne ich schonmal unbewusst die bremse leicht, weil beim springen, hoppen oder was auch immer die "spannung" am zeigefinger für einen moment nachlässt. vor allem wenn sich der winkel im handgelenk ändert oder zug bzw. druck auf den lenker ausgeübt wird.


----------

